# Clen dosing?



## monkeycmp (Mar 14, 2007)

I am planning on taking a cycle of Clen and am just wondering what the dosage should be per day.  I know that it is recommended daily dosage is around 140-160 mcg, but I wanted to know how to divide it up throughout the day.  I figured taking the full daily dose all at once in the morning would not be a smart choice.  If anyone has had any previous experience with this I would appreciate
 it.  

Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 15, 2007)

Start with 40 mcg/day first thing in the morning. Increase your dose 20 mcg/day until you feel you have reached your maximum dose, which is usually around 120 mcg/day. Do not exceed 160 mcg/day. Continue to use that max daily dose until you have completed a cycle of 2-3 weeks. Then take 2 weeks off from clen. Taking 50 mg of Benedryl a day during the course of your cycle will help keep your receptors unregulated, which allows the clen to continue to work well after the two week mark. Never use a dose higher than is comfortable for you and always drink plenty of water.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 15, 2007)

And 1.5-2 gallons of water and a couple grams of taurine for the cramps


----------



## monkeycmp (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok I am nearing my 8th day out of the 14 day cycle of Clen, and two days on my max dosage @ 120mcg after ramping up to it.  I have not seen a thing i have kept a pretty strict diet and cardio every morning for around 30 minutes a time.  I am wondering if I am doing anything wrong or if the stuff i bought was just fake or something. I have heard great things about Clen and it fat burning/slight anabolic properties and i guess i was just expecting more.


----------

